# Transexuals



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

This no dig on transgenders or transvestites etc but why do the men who become women are always other 6ft and muscular.. Every transexual I have seen are always huge guys apart from thai ladyboys.. I was thinking about it today... And Guess what a huge man on ricki lake being a woman called Lisa..its well confusing sorry just me thinking out loud haha:lol:


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

Maybe they are just the ones that you notice on account of them being tall!


----------



## Squeeeze (Oct 2, 2007)

Do you find em 'confusing' in the same way that Allan Partridge found em confusing offo..... :lol:


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

well I guess the brain chemistry is the same as a female but still why feel the need to dress up as a woman thats what i dont get....alan partridge is great hahaah

they are always big on tv and that...just out itv2 on >P


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Squeeeze said:


> Do you find em 'confusing' in the same way that Allan Partridge found em confusing offo..... :lol:


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Take it you havn't been to Amsterdam Offo mate?

Everybodys heard of the 'Red Light District' but not so many have heard of the 'Blue Light District' :lol:

This is a couple of streets within the red light that has blue lights because all the "girls" are actually men and have packages :lol:

But honest to god.........The blue lights aren't that noticable and I'm not ashamed to say that some of them are stunning............Thats all I'm saying 

GHS


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

GHS said:


> Take it you havn't been to Amsterdam Offo mate?
> 
> Everybodys heard of the 'Red Light District' but not so many have heard of the 'Blue Light District' :lol:
> 
> ...


Mega Negz...


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

HAHAH....is it gay to go with a transexual hahah


----------



## adlewar (Oct 14, 2008)

GHS said:


> Take it you havn't been to Amsterdam Offo mate?
> 
> Everybodys heard of the 'Red Light District' but not so many have heard of the 'Blue Light District' :lol:
> 
> ...


i think theres more to this story....................... :thumbup1:


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

yes please elaborate GHS >


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Because you don't know the good ones.

You only notice the blackpool trans as they look so terrible, which is what happens when you get a small African witch doctor to do it for 50p and an apple.

But the real good ones, who paid BIG bucks, hate to say it mate, you could have been there and you wouldn't even know it


----------



## Squeeeze (Oct 2, 2007)

windsor81 said:


> Because you don't know the good ones.
> 
> You only notice the blackpool trans as they look so terrible, which is what happens when you get a small African witch doctor to do it for 50p and an apple.
> 
> But the real good ones, who paid BIG bucks, hate to say it mate, you could have been there and you wouldn't even know it


That sounds like the voice of experience!


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

here's a question is there such a thing as a homersexual transexual?


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Hey come on guys..........The blue light "girls" were only 25 euro and the red light (proper) girls were 50 euro..........

"She" let me do her up the arsse for 20 minutes and I was still 25 euro richer...........

I came at the end of the day............Does that make me a bad man? :lol:

GHS

P.S. I'm only taking the p*ss, for the people who do not recognise sarcasm :lol:


----------



## adlewar (Oct 14, 2008)

offo said:


> here's a question is there such a thing as a homersexual transexual transvestite?


[/QUOTE]


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

Everyone who posts in here is a tranny lover!

Err, I only came on the thread to say that.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

GHS said:


> Hey come on guys..........The blue light "girls" were only 25 euro and the red light (proper) girls were 50 euro..........
> 
> "She" let me do her up the arsse for 20 minutes and I was still 25 euro richer...........
> 
> ...


What - you mean you actually paid more?


----------



## SOUTHMAN (Sep 14, 2008)

anyone see that show, theres something about miriam?

for a bloke she was fit


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Oh I recognise sarcasm GHS............................................that wasn't it :lol:

I am a sailor at the end of the day my good friends, transexual, transvestite, transylvanian, transcontinental, transported or trans siberian rail road truck...they're all fair game after a bottle of pussers


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Tall said:


> What - you mean you actually paid more?


He just went back for seconds and thirds..


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

SOUTHMAN said:


> anyone see that show, theres something about miriam?
> 
> for a bloke she was fit


yip, and there is not a chance in hell you would have known!


----------



## adlewar (Oct 14, 2008)

i need to get out more............... :thumbup1:


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

No Tall and Goosey don't be horrible.............

"She" did me up the arsse..................DRY

GHS


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

adlewar said:


> i need to get out more............... :thumbup1:


 Why?

Are you a transexual?.,..............

GHS


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

SOUTHMAN said:


> anyone see that show, theres something about miriam?
> 
> for a bloke she was fit


----------



## adlewar (Oct 14, 2008)

GHS said:


> Why?
> 
> Are you a transexual?.,..............
> 
> GHS


no!!! feel as tho i'm missing out......... :confused1:

where did you say it was.....amsterdam???? :lol: :lol:


----------



## Goff (Jan 19, 2009)

I have a friend who is trans-gender - had the full op and everything. I have only ever known her as a woman - but i have to admire all the pain and soul-searching she has gone through just to be happy within herself. Her family have shunned her and she lost a lot of her friends, but she is the kindest, most pleasant inoffensive person i have ever met.

I think it takes a very strong person to go through something like that, and i for one cannot imagine what it must be like to really feel like you're the wrong gender then have the balls (scuse the pun lol) to go through all those operations. Its not just the willy-off-fanny-making op which must be painful enough, she had boobs done, and a total face lift - her forehead and chin were chiselled to give her a more feminine look and her face had to be peeled back to do this, and she had her nose done too.

She is now happy with herself and has just got her birth certificate which says she is now female - the final step in a bloody long journey.


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

that a fella tall?


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Miriam had a package...............I swear to god the ones in Amsterdam looked fitter than "her"..........

Now are you saying for 25 quid you wouldn't do "Her" up the arsse?

GHS


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

offo said:


> that a fella tall?


He's a woman now, but yes


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Thats Miriam Offo............"She" has a penis...................

GHS


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

damn its scary


----------



## Bulk_250 (May 10, 2008)

Might have known this thread was started by Offo, him and his fetishes eh. Dont feel intimidate if theyre bigger than you Offo, any holes a goal. X


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

HAHAH I think its an interesting topic


----------



## marcus1436114607 (Feb 8, 2009)

I was brought up in the vallies its a place were men are men and women are just men dressed up... I had no idea that those big hairy people in dresses are tranies.


----------



## Squeeeze (Oct 2, 2007)

GHS said:


> Thats Miriam Offo............"She" has a penis...................
> 
> GHS


Her name is Miriam Offo??? She's related to you then Offo.... ahhh now it's starting to make sense.


----------



## jimbo1436114513 (Mar 28, 2006)

Hayley isn't 6 foot tall.


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

haha the expression!


----------



## Sti_prodrive (Sep 9, 2008)

funny u say that, ive never came across one !!!


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

We divers - str8 and gay - got to know all the kai-tais - ladyboys - in Singapore, not necessarily to shag, and you could NOT tell that most of them were or had been male.

One night we fitted a big tall young Dutch diver (bit like Dutch Scott!) up with a stunning one with a dick in a bar, and not realizing she was a ladyboy he took her back to his hotel...

Next day he was furious and gunning for us - we were helpless with laughter. But when I asked her what time she left, he finally admitted it was morning and had had a good time..! :laugh:


----------



## A.U.K (May 17, 2008)

For those of you who dont know the difference..and just to clarify

*Transexual or Transgender*...a person male or female who feels they are trapped within the wrong body genderly speaking. Lady boys fall into this catagory and many turn to prostitution to pay for their surgery..

*Transvestite *a man (usually heterosexual) who gets a sexual kick from cross dressing...He may have an alternative identity (a female identity) and will expect people to address him/ her as such. Many Transvestites are happily married with families and the wives or partners go along with or allow the Transvestite to express their alternative identity..This is not as uncommon as you may suspect.

*Drag queens...*Gay men in frock, very readable and not subtle in any way whatsoever.....out glamourising any who fall before them...this is strictly show biz and all about fun, fluff and frocks...a good time can be had with a Drag queen if thats what floats your boat but dont expect a pre op transexual underneath all the sequins or glamour and you may well find he has a bigger c0ck than you do..So be prepared to get on your knees and take it like the bitch you probably are..

*Fact is*..

Many transexuals are not necessarily blessed with feminine appearance which makes it even harder for them to blend...Having known several transexuals I must add that two were stunning and YOU WOULD NEVER KNOW and 1 was passable, they all had one thing in common they were Warriors and deserved all the respect they could get..I doubt any here would be so courageous, most Transexuals lose their families who fail to understand the condition and find themselves outcast both at home and work...It is not a decision taken lightly to remove your bits and pieces but to a transexual the aforementioned bits and pieces are abhorent and must be removed for the true identity to be revealed. To them it is far more painful to keep the male gender than it is to remove it.

So next time you are with you mates in a Red or Blue light district and you are paying your twenty quid for a bit of fun ...be a gent and double the money and remember what they went through..Believe me they are far braver than you or I could ever be.

Andrew


----------



## Jojo 007 (Feb 9, 2009)

In my local Sainsbury's Pharmacy there is a transexual that works there.......... obviously a man or was or partly still is, she's about 6ft 6 and has massive hands, and a very low voice.......but is obviously wearing a dress as part of the uniform........she's worked there for years......


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Prodiver said:


> We divers - str8 and gay - got to know all the kai-tais - ladyboys - in Singapore, not necessarily to shag, and you could NOT tell that most of them were or had been male.
> 
> *One night we fitted a big tall young Dutch diver (bit like Dutch Scott!) up with a stunning one with a dick in a bar, and not realizing she was a ladyboy he took her back to his hotel...*
> 
> Next day he was furious and gunning for us - we were helpless with laughter. But when I asked her what time she left, he finally admitted it was morning and had had a good time..! :laugh:


I dont buy that for one min...

I have been thailand and seen some stunning ladyboys, In a classic way far more attractive than the real birds..

But altho they look super hot, up close and thier mannerisms, hans adams apple, shoulders, height etc etc I would find it very hard to believe you couldnt tell..

Not saying they are not fit, Just, you can tell

Ive had mates, claim "they didnt know" etc I have called bullsh1t

And when drunk admitted they did, but bird was fit..

so no dont buy that..

However that miriam who knows unless see in real life


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

jw007 said:


> I dont buy that for one min...
> 
> I have been thailand and seen some stunning ladyboys, In a classic way far more attractive than the real birds..
> 
> ...


true jw....you cant spot thai ladyboys a mile off......them mofo`s are scary:laugh::laugh:


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

A.U.K said:


> For those of you who dont know the difference..and just to clarify
> 
> So next time you are with you mates in a Red or Blue light district and you are paying your twenty quid for a bit of fun ...be a gent and double the money and remember what they went through..Believe me they are far braver than you or I could ever be.
> 
> Andrew


 Are you a Transexual Andrew..........?

Serious question...........

GHS


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

GHS said:


> Are you a Transexual Andrew..........?
> 
> Serious question...........
> 
> GHS


dont hold back with getting straight to the point ghs..... :lol: :lol:.....


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

RJ68 said:


> dont hold back with getting straight to the point ghs..... :lol: :lol:.....


I don't think its anything to be ashamed of and just wondered if he/she was that all mate...........

And i am not taking the p*ss any way whatsoever..........

GHS


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

I used to work with a trans woman, and though she was tall she wasn't "well built" in a masculine way. And she was stunning. All the other girls in the office were quite jealous about how good she looked in a pair of jeans.

Ans to answer an earlier question there have been cases of homosexual trans people (e.g. MTF trans who was attracted to women before and after).


----------



## marts_uk (May 9, 2007)

I find it hard not to laugh when i see a tranny, i think they are [email protected] hilarious :laugh:. If your born a man deal with it and if your born a woman deal with it, i can't understand why any man gay/straight would want the best part of his body removed. Lets all laugh at John TerrY


----------



## treb92 (Jun 10, 2008)

jimbo said:


> Hayley isn't 6 foot tall.


What a milf.


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

I dought Hayley is able to concieve children and therefore dought she qualifies as a MILK

:lol:

GHS


----------



## treb92 (Jun 10, 2008)

She actually fatherd a child before she had the op, when she was harold. Therefore she qualifies as a milf. feel sorry for the child though. mas your da.


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

lambert said:


> She actually fatherd a child before she had the op, when she was harold. Therefore she qualifies as a milf. feel sorry for the child though. mas your da.


 PMSL ...........

Are you the mother? If your not.........how the f*ck would you know a thing like that :lol:

GHS


----------



## A.U.K (May 17, 2008)

GHS said:


> Are you a Transexual Andrew..........?
> 
> Serious question...........
> 
> GHS


No GHS I am not transexual nor am I a transvestite...perfectly acceptable question given my post...I am quite happy as I am. I have known a few transexuals who went through a lot to be who *THEY* felt deep down they were.

Andrew


----------



## A.U.K (May 17, 2008)

marts_uk said:


> I find it hard not to laugh when i see a tranny, i think they are [email protected] hilarious :laugh:. If your born a man deal with it and if your born a woman deal with it, i can't understand why any man gay/straight would want the best part of his body removed. Lets all laugh at John TerrY


Do you think you laugh because of a knee jerk nervous/uncomfortable reaction inasmuch it threatens masculinity, not necessarily yours but masculinity in general... You see the obvious transexuals but there are many who you would never realise were formerly men..It has been known to happen...

I appreciate that not all transexuals are feminine but what defines feminine..or for that matter what makes a man a man...not heroic behaviour, or great deeds but an inner sense of what it is to be male...A penis is merely the male exterior of a whole jumble of emotions and psyche..Just having a penis does not define you as masculine it merely demostrates that physically you are male..If however you are transgendered the inside of the person can be in conflict with what the outside sees as the person, male or female..

Also may I point out that Transexuals are not gay or straight by definition, they are transgendered (not my opinion but medical fact)..Gay men do not as a rule chop their bits off...They simply drag up open a bottle of Stolly and have a wonderful time...The difference is far from subtle.

Andrew


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Sorry Joe and RJ68 - you're quite wrong!

The Dutch diver was only mildly pi$$ed but never suspected the girl was a ladyboy!

In Singapore all the girls, str8, les and kai-tai dress immaculately ladylike, and you CANNOT tell beforehand who most of the ladyboys are unless they or someone else tells you - remember they are small, doe-eyed, hairless orientals with flutey voices whose adam's apples barely show...


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Prodiver said:


> Sorry Joe and RJ68 - you're quite wrong!
> 
> The Dutch diver was only mildly pi$$ed but never suspected the girl was a ladyboy!
> 
> In Singapore all the girls, str8, les and kai-tai dress immaculately ladylike, and you CANNOT tell beforehand who most of the ladyboys are unless they or someone else tells you - remember they are small, doe-eyed, hairless orientals with flutey voices whose adam's apples barely show...


have to disagree pro...in thailand the ladyboys all have the same redeeming features....they stand out a mile....IMO

maybe the thai and the singapore ones differ i dont know....


----------



## ANABOLIC-EDGE (Apr 28, 2008)

Its very simple, if your not into ladyboys, your gear is to weak or you need to up the dose


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

TBH lads some of the ones in amsterdam were better looking than the real girls......

Honest to god I couldn't tell the difference close up...........And I wasn't that p*ssed........

Look at that Miriam programme.........."she" is stunningly beautiful...........Those lads spent a whole week in house with her and not once did any of them have a clue about it........

I admit most of them you can tell.............But some of them........I wouldn't have a clue until I took "her" pants off and see what down there :lol:

GHS


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Tall said:


>


I'd hit it, assuming I was single of course - I mean take your heads outta your asses guys, she's more feminine than half the lassies where I live ever will be :lol:


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Squeeeze said:


> Do you find em 'confusing' in the same way that Allan Partridge found em confusing offo..... :lol:


pmsl

ladyboys - fascinating creatures

aha!!!


----------



## treb92 (Jun 10, 2008)

GHS said:


> PMSL ...........
> 
> Are you the mother? If your not.........how the f*ck would you know a thing like that :lol:
> 
> GHS


I watch corrie lol


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

GHS, I watched that Miriam show a few times and you could tell, those photos' must be glammed up and air brushed he was a munter.

I'll admit a fair few are "attractive" but I'm also of the opinion you can tell.

Oh, BTW - in thailand etc - there's no need to play guessy guessy (I'll pretend they're women for the lads) - just get them over to the light, pull their knicks to one side and check FFS, they're not blushing school girs. Failure to do this means you want chick with dick (nothing wrong with that but be honest with yourself!)


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

lambert said:


> I watch corrie lol


 You fcuking saddo!!! :lol:

GHS


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Uriel said:


> GHS, *I watched that Miriam show a few times and you could tell, those photos' must be glammed up and air brushed he was a munter. *
> 
> I'll admit a fair few are "attractive" but I'm also of the opinion you can tell.
> 
> Oh, BTW - in thailand etc - there's no need to play guessy guessy (I'll pretend they're women for the lads) - just get them over to the light, pull their knicks to one side and check FFS, they're not blushing school girs. Failure to do this means you want chick with dick (nothing wrong with that but be honest with yourself!)


On that show quite a few of contestants even commented on fact that it could be a he, so not that convincing, yet fittest one ive ever seen..

Bet no one would say that about liz hurley or pamela anderson or the like etc


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Fair enough Uriel...........But just saying those lads lived with her for a week when she ahd little bikinis on ect............They never noticed........

I agree though those pics have been airbrushed........

I'd smash her plastic pasty any day though 

Just being honest :lol:

GHS


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

GHS said:


> Fair enough Uriel...........But just saying those lads lived with her for a week when she ahd little bikinis on ect............They never noticed........
> 
> GHS


They fvcking well knew, they were just repressed deviants like you:lol: :thumb:


----------



## treb92 (Jun 10, 2008)

GHS said:


> You fcuking saddo!!! :lol:
> 
> GHS


Hey I'm forced into it.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

The "is it a man" rumour abounds lots of "real" women though - her out of the pussy cat dolls, and this "Lady Gaga" are just two that jump to mind, two women that I am willing to guess most keyboard porno stars on here would amputate their own heads to get a pump at :lol:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

jw007 said:


> On that show quite a few of contestants even commented on fact that it could be a he, so not that convincing, yet fittest one ive ever seen..
> 
> Bet no one would say that about liz hurley or pamela anderson or the like etc


There was a tranny a few years ago was a bond girl, I recall she was fvcking mint, anyone find a piccy


----------



## treb92 (Jun 10, 2008)

RS2007 said:


> The "is it a man" rumour abounds lots of "real" women though - her out of the pussy cat dolls, and this "Lady Gaga" are just two that jump to mind, two women that I am willing to guess most keyboard porno stars on here would amputate their own heads to get a pump at :lol:


Lady ga ga would def get pumped. Man or Woman :lol:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Uriel said:


> There was a tranny a few years ago was a bond girl, I recall she was fvcking mint, anyone find a piccy


Tula

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Caroline_Cossey

Looks like Des Lynam's been there!


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

:lol: Uriel...........You funny c*nt........... :lol:

GHS


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

RS2007 said:


> The "is it a man" rumour abounds lots of "real" women though - her out of the pussy cat dolls, and this "Lady Gaga" are just two that jump to mind, two women that I am willing to guess most keyboard porno stars on here would amputate their own heads to get a pump at :lol:


I spose I would give them a good go were there nothign else I had to do 

and had had a few drinks

and maybe a couple of roofies

and perhaps like 5 Cialis  They are ok I guess!

As far as Transvesties/ Transexuals go I dont really have an understanding of it....cant really comment.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Captain Hero said:


> I spose I would give them a good go were there nothign else I had to do
> 
> and had had a few drinks
> 
> ...


Ach away, you'd be up them like a rat up a pipe and you know it!!! :lol:


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

offo said:


> here's a question is there such a thing as a homersexual transexual?


Yes - I have encountered both MTF & a FTM transexuals who have fancied M & F. I have encounted a MTF transexual who was bisexual too. Gender identity is oft distinct from the sexual orientation to those one is attracted by.



WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Maybe they are just the ones that you notice on account of them being tall!


I agree with the suggestion here - People tend to remember memorable people. The rest blend into the background. It is the same with the camp gay stereotype too IMHO.

J


----------

